# The puppies pedigree



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

http://pooch.sitstay.com/cgi-bin/pedigree562.cgi


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

what am I doing wrong??? How do I post this blasted thing up here?


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2009)

u need to save ped from email then u can move it around


----------

